

Police data-mining looks through social media, assigns you a ‘threat level’ - elidourado
http://blogs.reuters.com/great-debate/2014/12/12/police-data-mining-looks-through-social-media-assigns-you-a-threat-level/

======
Paul_S
I assume I'm considered an enemy of the sate by not having a social media
presence. Unless HN counts but if it does it probably doesn't help that
rating.

